# MGG Mantis PFS MKII



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Since I sent away my first hardwood Mantis to get tested, I really wanted the Mantis back in my life.

A triple layer of Oak for a spine, then layers of Cocobolo, Maple & Padauk all spaced with an alternating grained Zebrawood veneer. The topslot/no-tie attachment is killer and I really like how clean it makes the whole thing.

Finished to 800 grit, 0000 steel wood, a hit of acrylic spray to bring out the colour and then 2 coats of superglue.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I like this one better! Did you make the palm swell bigger on this one?


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks Great, Especially in The Hand! The Zebrawood Veneer Is Stunning. Great Work!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> I think I like this one better! Did you make the palm swell bigger on this one?


Yes slightly, I didn't shave off as much as the last one. Also, the over all width of the sling is 1/8" wider because I used 3 layers of 1/8" oak instead of just 2.

I didn't use files to shape this one, I just the skinniest spindle on my spindle sander to rough shape it, the rest was sandpaper sticks and elbow grease. The files took off too much and I couldn't get a consistent evenness.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm really liking this frame. This one really has an old school look to it. It reminds me of the striped taffy I used to buy at the old Ben Franklin stores.

Don't forget to try one butterfly style....I think it will work as well for that as for soft shooting.

Todd


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the reverse grip!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I am loving this PGPFS (pistol grip pickel fork shooter). Reminds me of Count Dooku's light saber.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks really great!!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks great. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I'm really liking this frame. This one really has an old school look to it. It reminds me of the striped taffy I used to buy at the old Ben Franklin stores.
> 
> Don't forget to try one butterfly style....I think it will work as well for that as for soft shooting.
> 
> Todd


I just tried a couple of shots shooting sideways with an overdraw from my usual cheek anchor wooooooowee! She's a screamer! I am still a little afraid of it but I think with a larger fork gap, that's going to be a killer non-pfs type target shooter.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's a closer look at some of the details and a shooting video:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Eric, that is looking great. That theraband blue single layer is screaming for that short pull. If you aren't getting hand slaps, that is good news.

My biggest problem is that I like both models :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

It Looks So Natural When You Shoot Ut In Your Hand! I'm Liking It More And More Everytime I See It!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I am loving this PGPFS (pistol grip pickel fork shooter). Reminds me of Count Dooku's light saber.


You're the man, great reference! It does, too !


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

M.J said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > I am loving this PGPFS (pistol grip pickel fork shooter). Reminds me of Count Dooku's light saber.
> ...


I had you pegged as a Star Trek man!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


I am an equal opportunity nerd. It does remind me of a phaser, but then again, I do like the Dark Side more.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's an interesting design with a lot of nice things that could be done with it.... I'm glad the topslots are working out for you. The no, or very little handslap thing plus the quick and easy changeouts are the reason I came up with them in the first place.

One thing that would be super interesting would be between each wood layer you have a brass layer, maybe 26 gauge... then you could put mosaic pins through the sides... one at the front and maybe one at the rear being a mosaic lanyard pin. Depending on the types of wood you use, you could really create a real old west gunslinger look.

Just something to think about.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Dam that is cool


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

This one is a winner right away. Well thought out and crafted. I won't be surprised when this one breaks records.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fantast work as usual


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great work. I absolutely love this shooter. I would love to shoot one of these little guys.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Sweet work!

Looks very comfortable!


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

I really like the look of this shooter. Awesome.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very very nice, I'm looking forward to seeing the larger styled version. I've dabbled with forward facing forks and I really like them. No where near as cool as this one though


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like impressive Master much, this small one in my hands serious terrible.

Excellent design :wub:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Buddy!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Innovative original and no doubt a new trendsetter. Your workmanship and attention to detail is outstanding, thanks for sharing. I am really interested in trying the no tie method of band attachment. Is there somewhere where a tutorial is available? if so please can you point me in the right direction. I would very much appreciated it. Thank you.

Clint


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barkey Bow said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Innovative original and no doubt a new trendsetter. Your workmanship and attention to detail is outstanding, thanks for sharing. I am really interested in trying the no tie method of band attachment. Is there somewhere where a tutorial is available? if so please can you point me in the right direction. I would very much appreciated it. Thank you.
> 
> Clint


There's not much too it. I've done it a few ways, one way is to cut the slot with a band saw with a guide so they are even on both forks, or you can cut it with a hack saw (smaller kerf than a wood saw). Then use a drill press to drill a hole at the end of the slot you cut. I have also done it by stacking a few sheets of veneer to make the gap and cut it short from the tips on the inside, then do the same with the drill press.

Here's the topslot/no tie with the veneers:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:60518]

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:60664]


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Your a scholar and a gentleman thank you. I will let you know how it works out. Hopefully I will be able to come close but somehow I think your skills make it sound easy. Thank you again.

Clint.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barkey Bow said:


> Your a scholar and a gentleman thank you. I will let you know how it works out. Hopefully I will be able to come close but somehow I think your skills make it sound easy. Thank you again.
> 
> Clint.


I messed up a bunch of wood trying to make things happen well, nothing is always rainbows and unicorn farts


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Ha ha ha too true!! 
Too true!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very nice! Where is the pumpkin pie to go with the fall colors?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

parnell said:


> Very nice! Where is the pumpkin pie to go with the fall colors?


Hidden DEEP in the cellar, we had a SUPER late summer bloom here so I am not looking forward to fall one bit.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Its all been said, would expect nothing less from you!
Great job and thnx, Mike


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Very interesting, I haven't seen that band atachment before. Good job!


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

You still making these shooters? Would love to get one. Set up for hunting small game...great looking


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

Unique design!! How does it shoot?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful job, love that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

